

Right now, the Internet needs your help to survive - rgtk
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/8/6122675/right-now-the-internet-needs-your-help-to-survive

======
rjohnk
I'd love to share this article with family and friends, but words like
"cluster$%^&" tarnish it. While the base demo of Verge doesn't mind, and some
would call it prudish to worry about such things, it debases arguments for
many whose vocabulary isn't made up of such profanity.

I've seen this more and more with these types of call-to-action letters. An
otherwise passionately argued article ready to share, but then the f-bombs
start flying.

~~~
astrodust
Say what you mean. Anyone offended by profanity will be just as offended by
quasi-censored versions of same.

The American press baffles me with their inability to quote people swearing.
You say something as simple and direct as "My service provider treats me like
shit" and the New York Times bends over backwards to avoid dropping the four
letter word at the end.

~~~
seanflyon
> Say what you mean

Which you can do with or without profanity.

> Anyone offended by profanity will be just as offended by quasi-censored
> versions of same.

I can't imagine why this would be the case and anecdotal it has not been the
case with anyone I known (including those offended by profanity).

~~~
astrodust
When you're talking about profanity, or quoting someone who's being profane,
either put it in there, verbatim, or omit it.

Does quoting "That's f*cked" really put people's minds at ease? Seriously?
This is as ridiculous as the Japanese censorship bars covering 0.1% of an
otherwise outrageously pornographic image.

